# Some Rokar Indys...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
While looking for something else, today, came across a 16 qt. plastic tote,
with mostly a bunch of Tyco Miatas and 'Vettes...

But, in among them were 9 Rokars... Seems to be 2 (or more, maybe)
missing... Sadly, they may have succumbed to my Evil :devil: Strip'n'Paint Hands,
for class racing in the '90s...

*Correct Photo loaded 3/24/16...*








.
John
.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice. Have not seen those.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Sweet, I have been looking for the number 5 yellow for a while. 

Dave


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks, Charlie... They were a Ton'O'Fun to race...

Hope you find one soon, Dave...

Do you know which ones I'm missing in the photo?...

John
.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I like em.....


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks, Rj... The *#4* was always my favorite one...

.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Thanks, Rj... The *#4* was always my favorite one...
> 
> .


When the M-Cars were around any and all of them were hard to come by out here. Well other than some gawd awful looking stock cars. Never saw an open wheel car in any store. Saw the #9 240z and I bought it, should have bought two. That's the only Rokars I ever found in a store.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> When the M-Cars were around any and all of them were hard to come by out here. Well other than some gawd awful looking stock cars. Never saw an open wheel car in any store. Saw the #9 240z and I bought it, should have bought two. That's the only Rokars I ever found in a store.


I purchased most of my slots from a place called, _Toy Palace_ (or something
like that), _TRU_, _K-B Toys_, _Scale Auto_, _Auto World_ and others...

I can *see* them hanging on the wall, but just can not remember which one...

So, 3 are missing... Hope those will be located one day...

*1988 7" x 8-1/2" Scale Auto catalog - NO Rokar listed...*










*1991 Auto World catalog - Their last - Rokar on pg. 132...*









.
John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
*I must apologize to all...*

*I mis-ID'd the #5 car on the back row as a Rokar...*

*It is actually a Life-Like*... Same chassis, but with *LIFE-LIKE*, replacing
*M-CAR* on the chassis molding...

The *#2 & #3 on the back row* have the X-Car chassis... All others (except as
noted above) have the M-Car chassis...

My apologies, again... I should have looked closer at them, but I was just so
excited about finding them, I just blew it...

I will replace the photo in the original post, later today, 3*/*24*/*2016...

John
.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

You are missing the red 1987 Rokar Ferrari F-1 #7 Pirelli Indy.

Dave


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Yeah, yeah... I think I had*/*have that one somewhere... Believe the 
number was thin, like the #3 car...

Seems there were 2 or more set cars... Don't know what they look like...
Doubt that I have those... Never bought a set with Indys in it...

Thanks for the help, Dave...

John
.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Years ago I bought a Rokar Indy car. At the time they were the only ones that looked right, the open wheel cars from Tyco and Tomy sat a bit too high. My car was white with green and red trim. Later I was able to buy four loose bodies, each with a different livery.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Nice profile shot, Rich... They are some good lookin' bodies...

John
.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
*Update, 3/24/2016...*

Correct photo loaded in 1st post...

Sorry to have botched the original ID...

John
.


----------

